# Looking for Dorpers *update page 2



## PotterWatch (Mar 24, 2012)

I am trying to find someone who has a starter flock of dorpers I can buy.  Three or four ewes would be ideal.  I can get a ram no problem, but the ewes are proving very hard to find.  I am in So. Cal, but am willing to travel to get them.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 24, 2012)

Found a breeder in Farmington  californiadorpers.com .
glennlandfarms.com ".......orlund ca
Checkeredpastlivestock.com"............Arbuckle ca
I don't live in California so this is just off of a google search.


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, I've googled and emailed but haven't found anyone who actually has some to sell right now.  I just thought I would widen my search and ask on here.


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 28, 2012)

I think I found someone in Arizona who has some.  This is part of his email, can someone help me understand what type 3 and 4 quality is?


  -- three full blood Dorper ewe  lambs @ $200 each.  They are type 3 quality, 4-5 months old.

  -- three commercial Dorper ewe lambs @ $150 each. They are type 3 quality, 8-9 months old.

  -- four full blood Dorper ram  lambs for sale @ $300 each.  They are type 4 quality, 4-5 months old.


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 28, 2012)

Type 5 - Very good stock, especially for Stud programs
Type 4 - Good stock for both Stud and Commercial purposes
Type 3 - Used in breeding programs though probably best in Commercial flocks 
Type 2 - Commercial standard animal
Type 1 - Cull these animals, they have several problems you don't need to reproduce


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 28, 2012)

So if we are looking to raise them purely for meat production, not showing or anything like that, type 3 is a decent way to go?


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 28, 2012)

yep...I think you will be fine with type 3


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you!  I asked him to send me some pictures, so I will post them here when I get them to get some opinions.  I have never had sheep so this will be a new adventure for us!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Mar 28, 2012)

Dittot o Carolina Girl..type 3 will be fine for commercial meat production.

pictures????


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 29, 2012)

He said he will get me some pictures this weekend.


----------



## PotterWatch (Apr 11, 2012)

I haven't gotten pictures but here is the website of the farm we are buying from.  I am excited!

http://www.abarhfarm.com/abarhfarm/Welcome.html


----------

